# NorEaster ?



## JetTruck (Dec 24, 2007)

I was in the other room, when I heard the "teaser" on RI's channel 10...possible 'NorEaster?
I think it may be "fear factor" We'll see.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

JetTruck;483796 said:


> I was in the other room, when I heard the "teaser" on RI's channel 10...possible 'NorEaster?
> I think it may be "fear factor" We'll see.


It's because I've been doing a snow dance every morning... I've YET to use my new plow!! Where abouts you from? I see RI/MASS line and I'm all too familiar with RT44 to East Providence...


----------



## JetTruck (Dec 24, 2007)

*NorEaster*

I'm on the other end (border), off rte 146
I work from Worcester to RI so i'm familiar with where you are.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

146 eh? We sub out one of our loaders to a company that plows the BJ's Northeast Distribution Center in Uxbridge.


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

They aren't calling it a nor'easter around here (western ma.) but they are saying up to or over 12"!


----------

